# Spiele übertragen



## KDTRCH (17. Dezember 2016)

*Spiele übertragen*

Moin!
Mal eine blöde Frage - ich habe mit einem Windows 10 Account ein Spiel gekauft, den Account nutze ich jedoch nicht mehr aktiv. Das Spiel ist natürlich noch vorhanden, möchte nur meinen Fortschritt mit meinem neuen Account speichern (beide Live Accs auf einem PC)


Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Spielelizenz vom einen auf den anderen Account zu übertragen, oder muss ich für das eine Game tatsächlich auch immer den alten Account nutzen (dank Windows 10 Xbox App Abfrage)?


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Dezember 2016)

KDTRCH schrieb:


> Moin!
> Mal eine blöde Frage - ich habe mit einem Windows 10 Account ein Spiel gekauft, den Account nutze ich jedoch nicht mehr aktiv. Das Spiel ist natürlich noch vorhanden, möchte nur meinen Fortschritt mit meinem neuen Account speichern (beide Live Accs auf einem PC)
> 
> 
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Spielelizenz vom einen auf den anderen Account zu übertragen, oder muss ich für das eine Game tatsächlich auch immer den alten Account nutzen (dank Windows 10 Xbox App Abfrage)?


Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, diese Frage dem Microsoft bzw. Xbox Support zu schicken?


----------



## KDTRCH (17. Dezember 2016)

Tschuldigung dass ich hier mal um Rat frage -_-


----------



## McDrake (17. Dezember 2016)

Was ist denn der Grund für den Kontowechsel?
Ein "Hauptgrund" ist ja eigentlich,  dass ein Spiel daran gebunden ist.
( im Guten, als auch in weinger guten)


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Dezember 2016)

KDTRCH schrieb:


> Tschuldigung dass ich hier mal um Rat frage -_-


Sorry, es lag nicht in meiner Absicht, unhöflich oder abweisend zu erscheinen. Ich glaube einfach nur, dass dir der Support hier am besten weiter helfen kann, da das nun mal eine typische Frage für den Support ist. Meine Vermutung ist nämlich, dass ein Konto-Merge nur manuell möglich ist, eben durch den Microsoft-Support und nur auf Anfrage, wenn überhaupt. Bei  Steam und GOG gibt es auch keinen automatischen Merge von Accounts, also bezweifle ich mal stark, dass es das bei Xbox/Microsoft gibt.


----------



## svd (17. Dezember 2016)

Du müsstest vermutlich den Umweg über das Family Sharing gehen.


----------

